# Temp Controll



## Renoster (21/10/16)

Hey.. just want to find out, i build coils with ss wire, so my temp controll works for a small time, then afterwards doesnt reach the temp and uses less watt, then suddenly jumps into vw mode on 20w, and as soon as i try to put it back into temp mode it jumps back to vw... i did lick the resistance.. what am i doing wrong??? Using rx200s


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/10/16)

when that happened to me it was due to one of the leads being slightly loose or not in place properly..


----------



## blujeenz (21/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Hey.. just want to find out, i build coils with ss wire, so my temp controll works for a small time, then afterwards doesnt reach the temp and uses less watt, then suddenly jumps into vw mode on 20w, and as soon as i try to put it back into temp mode it jumps back to vw... i did lick the resistance.. what am i doing wrong??? Using rx200s


I think (stand to correction) that if it kicks out of TC then it has suddenly seen high resistance and thinks its kanthal, hence wattage mode.
Old juice residue maybe or loose coil mounting as @incredible_hullk indicated.


----------



## Renoster (21/10/16)

Thanx @blujeenz @incredible_hullk so i need to tighten my screws more on the coil posts??


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Thanx @blujeenz @incredible_hullk so i need to tighten my screws more on the coil posts??


@Renoster...yes tighten the leads and uf ur coils are clean try on another mod if error persists. rolo can be temperamental

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (21/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Hey.. just want to find out, i build coils with ss wire, so my temp controll works for a small time, then afterwards doesnt reach the temp and uses less watt, then suddenly jumps into vw mode on 20w, and as soon as i try to put it back into temp mode it jumps back to vw... i did lick the resistance.. what am i doing wrong??? Using rx200s



@Renoster Hi there. What mod are you using? My RX 2/3 does exactly the same thing. All my connections are correct, the build is safe, everything is all good, but with S steel builds I cannot get TC to work.

Fortunately I am not a big fan of TC, but it irritates me none the less, as much as I love the Mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renoster (21/10/16)

Waine said:


> @Renoster Hi there. What mod are you using? My RX 2/3 does exactly the same thing. All my connections are correct, the build is safe, everything is all good, but with S steel builds I cannot get TC to work.
> 
> Fortunately I am not a big fan of TC, but it irritates me none the less, as much as I love the Mod.
> 
> ...


Using the RX200S with tfv8 rba


----------



## Deadz (21/10/16)

Waine said:


> @Renoster Hi there. What mod are you using? My RX 2/3 does exactly the same thing. All my connections are correct, the build is safe, everything is all good, but with S steel builds I cannot get TC to work.
> 
> Fortunately I am not a big fan of TC, but it irritates me none the less, as much as I love the Mod.
> 
> ...



I had a similar issue on my RX200s, Cleaned the 510 connector, Made sure the spring was working and all was well.


----------



## Huffapuff (21/10/16)

Sometimes after vaping for a while your coil temperature rises - let your atty cool down for a bit so the temp sensing doesn't get confused.

After i get bumped to VW mode I also find unscrewing the atty, putting it back into temp mode and reattaching the atty works. Sometimes have to do this a couple of times. It can get frustrating so I just vape in VW mode for a while and then try again.


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (19/6/17)

What coils are you guys using in TC? I use SS316 i believe that's like a food/medical grade ss. I've started with stock standard 24g single core coil. 10 wrap 3.2mm ID .25ohm. My TC works fine.. first i didn't use spaced coils and it didn't work (way too little vapor) then i spaced them and they working great! Please let me know what other coils in ss 316 you using as I'm open to try something new.


----------

